# Wer kommt alles aus der Wetterau



## Wetterauer5021 (3. Dezember 2007)

*Hi @ all *
Ich wollte hier mal ein neuen Fred aufstellen  
In dem geht es um "wer kommt aus der Wetterau"
Ich wollte mal meine Website wieder aktualisieren mit Bikeshops,Foren und sonstige Bike Websiten,diese wollte ich in meine Seite verlinken um meine Sammlung fertig zu stellen.
Nur wenn ihr möchtet ist kein Zwang  
Die Website soll für alle Biker ein Infoportal werden mit Bikeshops,Foren Techniktipps,Bilder etc.rund ums Bike.
Wenn ihr Bilder habt die auch auf die Seite kommen sollten dann schickt sie mir einfach per e-mail an mich, und ich werde mich darum kümmern 
Ich werde mich auch drum kümmern das "UNSERE Wetterauer Website" mit eine Extra Seite mit Nachricht versorgt wird.Wenn jemand was hat dan schreibt hier einfach ins Forum oder per e-mail an mich.
Danke an euch


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Dezember 2007)

Wo beginnt für dich die Wetterau und wo hört sie auf? Ich komme aus Maintal, Main-Kinzig-Kreis, die Wetterau ist gleich nebenan - zählt das?

Bin oft mit MTB und RR in der Wetterau unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi ähhh leider gehört Maintal nicht in den Wetteraukreis  
wie du schon sagst ist halt der Main Kinzig Kreis  
macht aber nix wenn du was wissenswertes wie Techniktipps,Trails,Foren,oder Websiten kennst die in und aus der Wetterau kommen, dann kannste mir b´scheid geben


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

Aber wenn du möchtest kann ich auch deine Website in meine Website verlinken,habe vor einen anderen Server zu suchen wo ich mehr Kategorien habe


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Dezember 2007)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Hi ähhh leider gehört Maintal nicht in den Wetteraukreis
> wie du schon sagst ist halt der Main Kinzig Kreis
> macht aber nix wenn du was wissenswertes wie Techniktipps,Trails,Foren,oder Websiten kennst die in und aus der Wetterau kommen, dann kannste mir b´scheid geben



Also bezügl. Trails und ner Tour schick ich dir die Tage mal ne PN!


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

Cool cool danke  
noch jemand hier der mir helfen möchte?????


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (23. Dezember 2007)

ooochhh kommt schon will mehr tipps haben


----------



## WODAN (23. Dezember 2007)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> ooochhh kommt schon will mehr tipps haben



selber suchen.........


----------



## DHVEF (23. Dezember 2007)

Komm aus nieder mörlen und hab nen nrs2

trails sind eigentlich überall


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (9. Januar 2008)

jo stimmt haste recht eigentlich na mal seh´n  
wenn aber non paar andere Tipps wie Technik und so habt dann her damit gelle


----------



## Steppi08 (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

komme aus Reichelsheim. 

Kennst Du vielleicht auch ein paar schöne Wege Richtung Vogelsberg ?
War schon einige Male durch den Echzeller Wald über Nidda zum Hoherodskopf hoch ... da ist nicht soviel los wie am Feldberg ;-)
Suche eine interessante Streckenführung, die nicht ab Nidda den allg. Radwanderwegen folgt !!??

Vielleicht können die Cracks hier im Forum einem Feierabend-Biker mal ein paar Tipps geben ;-)

Vorab vielen Dank,
Gruss nach BN
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (31. Januar 2008)

Gude tja ich hatte mal in Hirzenhain gewohnt da konnte man so richtig das Gas sehen lassen in den Wäldern aber sonst habe ich auch keine Idee muss mal selber evtl. im Sommer mal richtung Vogelsberg


----------



## Fretchen (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo hier  
Pushe mal die Frauenquote


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (1. Februar 2008)

Tach und Gude  
endlich mal ne FRAU hier  cool 
woher kommst du und wo bikst du


----------



## Fretchen (2. Februar 2008)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Tach und Gude
> endlich mal ne FRAU hier  cool
> woher kommst du und wo bikst du



1. siehe unter Ort: Wölfersheim  
2. meist Winterstein und was so drum herum is oder hoffentlich bald mal wieder Dünsberg - wenn's wieder wärmer wird Richtung Feldberg...... 
Am liebsten lasse ich mir aber den Weg zeigen.......


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (3. Februar 2008)

ohh   wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   T´schuldigung
Ich möchte auch mal vom Steinkopf (Wintersteinfunkturm) zum kleinen Feldberg fahren...Aber der erste Versuch endete mit: "Also den Turm habe ich heute schon zum 4ten mal gesehen" und eine Entzündung am Knie


----------



## Steppi08 (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, starte ich Sonntagvormittag (hab Sonnenschein bestellt) Richtung Saalburg ....
vorbei am Chausseehaus, Klärwerk, rauf zur blauen BAB-Brücke, Funkturm, runter zur Kapersburg, Lochmühle ...

Wenn´s regnet, starte ich auf dem "Crosstrainer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (6. Februar 2008)

wenn du am Samstag nix vorhast dann könntest du uns helfen beim Trail Care Cleaning Day


----------



## Steppi08 (6. Februar 2008)

... kann leider diesen Samstag nicht 

Hab meiner Frau versprochen, was gemeinsam zu unternehmen ... 

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (7. Februar 2008)

Steppi08 schrieb:


> ... kann leider diesen Samstag nicht
> 
> Hab meiner Frau versprochen, was gemeinsam zu unternehmen ...



Auwaja das kenne ich doch irgendwoher   
nee iss schon gut, denn die Familie ist wichtig   



Steppi08 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei



na das will ich doch hoffen   alle 4 Wochen treffen wir uns
hier has du ein paar infos
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131402einfach mal durchlesen


----------



## Steppi08 (7. Februar 2008)

Mal sehen, vll. kann ich am Sonntag einen Deal mit "meiner Regierung" machen !?  ... dann starte ich an der Hohenmark, rauf zum Altkönig (soll Schnee liegen)  , dann weiter über Fuchstanz und Sandplacken rüber zur Saalburg ... und von dort übern Winterstein heim nach Reichelsheim 

Das dürften ca. 900 hm auf knapp 50 km sein. Muss langsam mit dem Training anfangen, im Juni geht´s Richtung Gardasee


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (7. Februar 2008)

na denne viel erfolg


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2008)

Tach zusammen, 
ich melde mich auch mal so langsam wieder hier im Forum. Da ich ebenfalls ein Wetterauer bin, schreibe ich auch mal was rein. Doch wenn ich Biken gehe, dann im Taunus ... die Wetterau ist mehr was für den Ausdauerbereich mit dem RR meiner Meinung nach. ;-) Wobei es Rund um den Hausberg bei Butzbach und selbstverständlich um den Winterstein auch gute Strecken gibt. Der Johannisberg ist übrigens der Geheimtipp für gutes CC-Training. Den muss man sich nur attraktiv auslegen, dann bekommt man dort auch auf den verschiedensten Wegkombinationen ne schöne Tour zusammen. 

LG Matthias


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (24. Februar 2008)

Supi noch mehr die aus der Wetterau kommen  
@[email protected] ich enke mal das man auch richtung Kuhkopf sehr viel steiles Gefälle hat, wo mann richtig Biken kann. 
Aber Danke für dein Tipp ich glaube ich muss mal nach BuBa fahren und mal sehen evtl.treffen wir uns mal


----------



## nookie#ql (24. Februar 2008)

huhu
komm aus klein karben und gurk atm nur in der umgebung rum  hab aber meinen kumpel geknechtet das er ab osternferien regelmäßig mit hoch zum feldberg kommt... vllt kann man ja ne fahrgemeintschaft fürn sommer orgen oder so...


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (25. Februar 2008)

jepp bin dafür ich melde mich diesbezüglich noch


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2008)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Supi noch mehr die aus der Wetterau kommen
> @[email protected] ich enke mal das man auch richtung Kuhkopf sehr viel steiles Gefälle hat, wo mann richtig Biken kann.
> Aber Danke für dein Tipp ich glaube ich muss mal nach BuBa fahren und mal sehen evtl.treffen wir uns mal



Klar ist der kleine Trail am Kuhkopf auch steil, doch es macht keinen Sinn sich eine CC-Runde in diesen Gebieten gedanklich abzustecken  
Es ist ein großartiges Gebiet, doch der Johannisberg bietet die meisten Möglichkeiten auf kleinstem Raum. Ich nenne es Trail-Elemente! Denn es gibt alle möglichen Variationen für gutes Training und Schulung der Fahrtechnik dort oben im Wald. Für eine effektive Runde muss man diese Elemente nur sinnvoll zusammen reihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (26. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Klar ist der kleine Trail am Kuhkopf auch steil, doch es macht keinen Sinn sich eine CC-Runde in diesen Gebieten gedanklich abzustecken


ob du es glaubst odernicht ich bin mit meinem NRS an der Kuhkopfhütte den Trail nach unten gefahren  

















[email protected] schrieb:


> Es ist ein großartiges Gebiet, doch der Johannisberg bietet die meisten Möglichkeiten auf kleinstem Raum...


Und Jepp der Meinung bin ich auch


----------



## WODAN (26. Februar 2008)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> ob du es glaubst odernicht ich bin mit meinem NRS an der Kuhkopfhütte den Trail nach unten gefahren



Ich glaube es, nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## Scotch|Hessen (26. März 2008)

Hey bin auch en Wetterauer  
Komm aus Ober-Mirle, werden ja alle kennen und hab seit 1 Tag mein neues Cube LTD Pro, dass ich am Weekend mal aufen Winterstein mit meinem Bruder Testen werden und nem Freund.

Wenn ihr mal paar Touren am Winterstein macht, könnt ihr ja mal Bescheid sagen vllt komm ich mal mit  

Ps: Hab ist aber kein Fully


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (30. März 2008)

Gude Hört sich gut an  
aber ich habe immernoch so einige Probleme mit meinem Knie die nicht ganz weg wollen muss halt noch langsam machen


----------



## Speedskater (31. März 2008)

Ich oute mich dann auch mal als Wetterauer/Klein-Karben.

Ich radel meist von der Arbeit in FFM nach Hause und ein mal pro Woche verfahr ich mich dabei im Taunus/Feldberg.
Allerdings fängt jetzt die Skate-Saison wieder an, da bin ich mehr mit Rollen an den Füssen unterwegs.



nookie#ql schrieb:


> huhu
> komm aus klein karben und gurk atm nur in der umgebung rum  hab aber meinen kumpel geknechtet das er ab osternferien regelmäßig mit hoch zum feldberg kommt... vllt kann man ja ne fahrgemeintschaft fürn sommer orgen oder so...



noch ein Klein-Kärber, wann fahrt ihr denn so zum Feldberg?


----------



## GeEk (25. April 2008)

Gude zusammen,

mich hat's Anfang des Jahres nach Altenstadt (Heegheim) verschlagen und jetzt bin ich da auf der Such nach schönen Freeride-lastigen Trails. 
Also wenn jemand von euch da gute Tips hat und/oder mal mit mir 'ne Runde drehen möcht: PM an mich!!!

Grüße 

der GeEk


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (2. Mai 2008)

GeEk schrieb:


> Gude zusammen,
> 
> mich hat's Anfang des Jahres nach Altenstadt (Heegheim) verschlagen und jetzt bin ich da auf der Such nach schönen Freeride-lastigen Trails.
> Also wenn jemand von euch da gute Tips hat und/oder mal mit mir 'ne Runde drehen möcht: PM an mich!!!
> ...




Hi,

leider gibts keine wirklich tollen Trails hier in der Gegend. Auf dem Glauberg kann man ein bisschen rumbiken, aber nix tolles. Das einzigste in unserer Nähe find ich ist der Taunus/Feldberg oder halt gleich Winterberg  

Vielleicht wird das hier aber in Zukunft was:
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/sixcms..._adtag=localnews&_zeitungstitel=1133846&_dpa=


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Mai 2008)

kommen auch aus klein karben . tja - büdesheim bietet nette trails - ansonsten auch feldberg -winterstein - steinkopf ... die üblichen verdächtigen . endlich warm und sonne - los geht´s !!!  greez , trek u. bikerooky


----------



## Fretchen (22. Mai 2008)

Verweise hier mal auf den Fred "Gießen und Umgebung" im Bike- und Single Treff - für die, die gern mal bergab unterwegs sind  
So weit is der Dünsberg net! 

Grüße
Die Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeEk (24. Mai 2008)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> leider gibts keine wirklich tollen Trails hier in der Gegend. Auf dem Glauberg kann man ein bisschen rumbiken, aber nix tolles. Das einzigste in unserer Nähe find ich ist der Taunus/Feldberg oder halt gleich Winterberg
> 
> ...



Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt! Aber so ein Kräuterchen kann auch "über Nacht" aussterben und dann ist der Weg frei für den Bike-Park am Hohen Rodskopf ;-)

Aber im Ernst, das wäre echt der Knaller, wenn die sich einig werden und da 'ne Strecke einrichten...
Bin schon 'nen paar mal den Wander-Weg an der Liftanlage runter gefahren und hab gedacht, da könnte man was drauß machen. Da war ich wohl net allein ;-)

@ Fretchen: den Dünsberg kenn ich, komme ursprünglich aus Marburg und von da ist das echt 'nen Katzensprung, trotzdem Danke!!

Also Grüße aus dem ruhigen Heegheim,

der GeEk


----------



## Linterna (13. April 2009)

Hallo, ich fange nach langer Auszeit wieder an, verschiedene Trails zu fahren, nachdem ich das Gelände pur ne zeitlang bevorzugt habe ;-). Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach versch. "Feierabendtrails" in meiner Umgebung. 
Immer her mit euren ideen .

Bis denne, Grüße aus Karben


----------



## Lucky1905 (23. April 2009)

Gude....

Ebenfalls Wetterau ... und zwar Butzbach ...und seit knapp drei wochen Besitzer eine Canyon Bikes ... Grand Canyon Al 6.0  würde mich ebenfalls über ein paar schöne Strecken rund um Butzbach freuen .... In Richtung Hausen , Bodenrod etc . dürfte doch eigentlich einiges zu machen sein


grüße


----------



## mazeltov (17. Juli 2009)

Lucky1905 schrieb:


> Gude....
> 
> Ebenfalls Wetterau ... und zwar Butzbach ...und seit knapp drei wochen Besitzer eine Canyon Bikes ... Grand Canyon Al 6.0  würde mich ebenfalls über ein paar schöne Strecken rund um Butzbach freuen .... In Richtung Hausen , Bodenrod etc . dürfte doch eigentlich einiges zu machen sein
> 
> ...



...kommt drauf an, worauf du stehst: schöne Aussicht und Kondition trainieren: eigentlich alles rund um den Hausberg (Oes, Hausen, Münster, Ebersgöns, Forsthaus). Trails ab und an zwischendrin oder auf dem Gaulskopf bei Espa. Da ist fast niemand, die Strecken sind aber teilweise durch Wurzeln ganz schön verblockt. ICh fahr' eigentlich immer nur feierabends oder am Wochenende eine kurze Runde (1 bis 1,5 Stunden). Bei längeren Touren muss ich passen.

Gruß

Mazeltov


----------



## Lucky1905 (18. Juli 2009)

mazeltov schrieb:


> .... eigentlich alles rund um den Hausberg (Oes, Hausen, Münster, Ebersgöns, Forsthaus). Trails ab und an zwischendrin oder auf dem Gaulskopf bei Espa. Da ist fast niemand, die Strecken sind aber teilweise durch Wurzeln ganz schön verblockt.


 
Danke .... Also Rund um den Hausberg habe ich jetzt schon so einiges erledigt ... mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt ...

Grüße


----------



## Topliner (13. August 2009)

BN-Steinfurth 

Best Ort in the Weatherau


Meine lockeren Feierabendrunden drehe ich über die Felder von Steinf. nach Münzenberg dan grob richt. Butzbach biege aber vorher wieder ab. Bloß nicht in die Ortschaft.

Längere Touren fahre ich über Hungen in den Vogelsberg! Weil der richtig schön ist und der Taunus nur ein Ameisenhügel (vom Betrieb her)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hathunter (14. August 2009)

Bad Vilbel - Gronau....

Bin meistens am Sonntag unterwegs, entweder Richtung HG oder Richtung FFM. Zur Zeit etwas faul, was HM angeht, eher die flachen Passagen. Schöne Waldwege würde ich auch mal wieder gerne fahren, aber sooo viel gibt's da net ohne Auto-Anfahrtsweg, oder?


----------



## eisy77 (14. August 2009)

Hi,
ich wohne z. Z. größtenteils bei meiner Freundin in Karben.
War bis jetzt zweimal an der Hohemark und hab mich im Taunus verfahren.
Ansonsten fahre ich eher flachere Strecken mit meiner Freundin...
Wär aber durchaus an Feierabendrunden o. ä. in der näheren Umgebung interessiert.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## charly-w (28. August 2009)

ich komm auch aus der wetterau. (wölfersheim)  bin noch neu hier und muss mich ma zurechtfinden. wär ma schön leute zu finden die wochenends mit einem fahren.


----------



## nexx (4. April 2010)

Meiner einer ist aus Friedberg. Wer ist morgen alles beim CTF in Wölfersheim dabei?
http://www.rtc-sandhasen.de/13725/13779.html


----------



## Nukem49 (20. April 2010)

Moin ihr Werrerrauer ;-)
Bin hier auch heimisch, genauer gesagt komm ich aus Wölfersheim. Hab mir aus dem Thema grad schon paar Sachen rausgeschrieben die ich mal abklappern werd.
Beste Grüße
Nukem49


----------



## trailjo (22. April 2010)

Wir fahren freitags (fast) regelmäßig eine Feierabendtour von Frankfurt nach Friedberg. Morgens das Bike mit in den Zug und Mittags den Taunus abreiten. Standardstrecke Hohemark-Saalburg-Kapersburg-Winterstein. Start normalerweise 15:30 ab Bf Eschborn Süd (noch RMV-Tarifgebiet Ffm).
Wer Interesse hat, kann mir ne PN schicken.


----------



## nexx (22. April 2010)

Wieviele km sind das denn? Tendentiell hört sich das gut an.


----------



## trailjo (23. April 2010)

Zwischen 40 und 60 km, je nach Variante, Zeit und Laune. Mit steigender Kondition ist auch mal ein Schlenker über Altkönig und Feldberg drin, bevor es nach Norden geht. 
Hohemark-Sandplacken-Taunuskamm ist auch eine beliebte Variante. Man will ja nicht jede Woche die gleiche Tour fahren.


----------



## Tobstar09 (28. April 2010)

Lucky1905 schrieb:


> Danke .... Also Rund um den Hausberg habe ich jetzt schon so einiges erledigt ... mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt ...
> 
> Grüße



Guden,

also ich bin 27, aus Butzbach, daher fahr ich eigentlich auch immer nur rund um den Hausberg. Problem: Ich bin nahezu Anfänger, hab ein Cube Acid 2008 seit letztem Jahr. Von daher sind meine "Touren" bisher auf ca. 1 1/2 Stunden aus konditionellen Gründen begrenzt. Aber über coole Strecken, vor allem bergab, rund um den Hausberg würde ich mich freuen. War dieses Jahr erst dreimal oben, hab momentan aus beruflichen Gründen weniger Zeit. Außerdem macht alleine fahren nicht so viel Fun irgendwie, gerade wenn man nicht die besten Strecken kennt.

Die Bilder in meinem Album entstanden letztes Jahr.

MfG
TobStar


----------



## nexx (28. April 2010)

Jau, der Butzbacher Hausberg hat knackige Auffahrtsteile aber auch schöne Abfahrten, bin da leider auch viel zu selten... Anreise mitm Rad sind knapp 25km, und immer mit der Bahn fahren... Muss auch nich sein.

Gibts vom Hausberg eigentlich dokumentierte Trails? Ich spähe immer links und rechts die Hänge runter, finde aber nur selten was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar09 (29. April 2010)

Wüsste ich auch gerne mal, denn ich bin immer auf der Suche nach was Brauchbarem und bin am Ende enttäuscht, wenn ich den Berg sau langweilig wieder runter gekommen bin. 

Wer sich auskennt: Ich fahr immer die Stichschneise hoch, also zwischen Butzbach und Hoch-Weisel.


----------



## nexx (29. April 2010)

Stichschneise, hm. Ist das die Auffahrt, wo kurz vorm Waldanfang noch so ein fies steiler und mit großen Steinen gespickter Feldweg hochgeht? Danach gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder gerade aus an so ner Bank vorbei über nen Trail hoch, oder vorher scharf rechts nen Hang runter und tiefer in den Wald rein bevor es zum Aufstieg geht?


----------



## Tobstar09 (29. April 2010)

Ja ja das hört sich so an als wäre das da. Musste mal kurz nachdenken, wie das immer so aussieht alles.  Steil isses und steinig auch. Leider reicht meine Kondition noch nicht um ohne Pause da hoch zu schleichen...

Das sieht ungefähr so aus:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/134124#lt=50.41147&ln=8.6604&z=14&t=2


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (9. August 2010)

ich muss den thread doch mal wiederbeleben 

ich fahr den hausberg am kinderheim in butzbach an (wohn quasi gegenüber). meine letze große tour ging vom hausbergturm zur saalburg (*ächz*).

aber ich glaub, ich mach die tour die tage wieder... (sofern das wetter einigermaßen mitspielt)


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (24. August 2010)

Wer hat denn mal lust bissi im Taunus zu fahren? hab im moment Urlaub nur allein fahren is immer bissi doof...

Am Hausberg war ich noch nicht, steht aber auf der erkundungsliste

wäre cool wenn sich jemand finden würde


----------



## trailjo (21. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Speedskater (21. Dezember 2010)

@Trailjo, das schaut aus, als hättest Du mal eine Geschmacksprobe genommen. 

Ich habe gerade einen Ausritt durch den Schnee hinter mir. Einmal rund um Karben, 21 km in 2 h 15 min. War super, aber bei dem Schnee braucht man noch nicht mal Steigungen, um den Puls hoch zu treiben 

Das Bike beibt einfach im Schnee stehen.








Wer Lust hat mal mit zu radeln einfach melden.


----------



## trailjo (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber den Schnee haben wir inzwischen auch verkostet. Man kommt allerdings wirklich nicht weit, wenn man die Trails auch runter treten muss.

Ahh, wie ich sehe hast auf Marin umgesattelt. Fette Schwinge! Die Minute IT willst du wohl immer noch nicht loswerden?


----------



## Speedskater (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja, die Marins sind mir im Sommer zugelaufen, die Minute IT ist schon ok, die bekommt hin und wieder ihr Schnapsglas Öl und dann ist die glücklich.





Das San Andreas habe ich natürlich auch noch, hat eine andere Gabel bekommen. Im Winter benötigt man ein Bike ohne Spikes und eins mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drejects (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin,

komme aus Ober-Mörlen


----------



## trailjo (19. Januar 2011)

drejects schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> komme aus Ober-Mörlen



Mach' dir nix draus!


----------



## nrgmac (23. Januar 2011)

Obacht! Da komm ich auch her


----------



## roeloe (3. Februar 2011)

Hi, komme auch von hier vllt sind wir uns schon mal aufm Kaale Märt übern weg gelaufen  - da wohn ich nämlich...

Da ich den ganzen Sommer leider nicht fahren konnte, fahre ich auch bei diesem Weiter mal ganz gerne aus, macht aber nicht sooo viel Spass 

Fahre Hauptsächliche Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege in der Umgebung. Von Feierabendrunden bis zu kleiner Touren alles dabei. Da ich in Frankfurt arbeite, wäre ich auch an Touren in den Taunus interessiert.

Mfg


----------



## Biebertaler (3. Februar 2011)

Bin zwar nicht direkt aus der Wetterau, aber Grenzgebiet würd ich sagen.

Eventl. findet sich ja jemand aus meiner Gegend (nähe Gießen)


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (6. Februar 2011)

war in den letzten Tagen mal wieder bissi im Taunus fahren, wenn jemand mal Lust hat auf Trails fahren kann er sich ja mal melden, allein fahren is eh bissi blöd...

wär cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nexx (6. Februar 2011)

Seh ich ähnlich  Was heißt bei dir Taunus? Ich wohne in Friedberg, ist ja nicht allzu weit bis Reichelsheim. Allerdings ists hier recht dünn gesäht mit Trails


----------



## Speedskater (6. Februar 2011)

Ich komm mit in den Taunus, wann und wo?


----------



## roeloe (6. Februar 2011)

ist denn einer von euch mal die Touren (Frankfurt und Umgebung) von der FR nachgefahren?? die haben in den letzten Jahren 80+ Touren geplant und mit Details hochgeladen.

zB eine bei uns: Wetterau mit Überraschungsfaktor

gibt noch mehr davon:
Radeln in der roemischen Kornkammer
Mit dicken Reifen auf den Pfaden der kelten


\\edit: taunus wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Tobstar09 (7. Februar 2011)

roeloe schrieb:


> ist denn einer von euch mal die Touren (Frankfurt und Umgebung) von der FR nachgefahren?? die haben in den letzten Jahren 80+ Touren geplant und mit Details hochgeladen.
> 
> zB eine bei uns: Wetterau mit Überraschungsfaktor
> 
> ...



Also ich bin davon noch keine Tour gefahren. Das liegt einfach daran, dass man die GPS-Daten bezahlen muss. Dann mach ich meine Tour doch lieber selbst. Mit ein bisschen Geschick bekommt man die Touren aber sicherlich auch "nachgezeichnet".


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Februar 2011)

...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Februar 2011)

nexx schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich  Was heißt bei dir Taunus? Ich wohne in Friedberg, ist ja nicht allzu weit bis Reichelsheim. Allerdings ists hier recht dünn gesäht mit Trails




also Taunus heisst bei mir Winterstein und drum herum, da gibts genug schöne Trails


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Februar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> also Taunus heisst bei mir Winterstein und drum herum, da gibts genug schöne Trails



si si... so ists!


----------



## nrgmac (7. Februar 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> si si... so ists!



100% Zustimmung! 

Leider haben das am Wochenende auch ein paar Jungs mit dickeren Reifen und Motor entdeckt. Viele Schäden rund um die A-Line 

Bin zumeist am Sonntag unterwegs. Wer möchte kann gerne mal eine Runde mit drehen (PN).


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Februar 2011)

ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, gut ich war auch schon ein paar wochen nicht mehr da...


----------



## Stinkyfan (2. März 2011)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus der Wetterau. Der Winterstein ist sozusagen mein Hausberg. Die ein oder andere nette Strecke habe ich dort ja schon entdeckt. Ich lese hier immer wieder von der A-Line könnte mich mal jemand aufklären welche das ist? Oder was es noch für kennenswerte Strecken auf dem Winterstein gibt.

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. März 2011)

Stinkyfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Der Winterstein ist sozusagen mein Hausberg...
> 
> Gruß
> Stinkyfan


 hmm was heist am Fuss des Wintersteins??
O-Mörlen,Maiberg,Langenhain Ziegenberg,Ockstadt,Fauerbach vor der Höhe,


----------



## Stinkyfan (2. März 2011)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> hmm was heist am Fuss des Wintersteins??
> O-Mörlen,Maiberg,Langenhain Ziegenberg,Ockstadt,Fauerbach vor der Höhe,



Friedberg


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. März 2011)

nice ich auch  hab vor morgen früh ein wenig zu fahren wie sieht es bei dir aus


----------



## Stinkyfan (4. März 2011)

Unter der Woche ist bei mir meist schlecht. Fahre meist am Wochenende.
Erst wenn es im Sommer wieder länger hell ist auch Teilweise unter der Woche ab 18 Uhr


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. März 2011)

okay klingt gut ich habe zur Zeit ein Lehrgang vor mir, wenn ich den in der tasche habe dann können wir uns mal kurzschliessen.


----------



## nrgmac (7. März 2011)

Stinkyfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus der Wetterau. Der Winterstein ist sozusagen mein Hausberg. Die ein oder andere nette Strecke habe ich dort ja schon entdeckt. Ich lese hier immer wieder von der A-Line könnte mich mal jemand aufklären welche das ist? Oder was es noch für kennenswerte Strecken auf dem Winterstein gibt.
> 
> ...



Da gibt es so einige Strecken! 
Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder auf Tour. Wer möchte kann sich noch dranhängen!


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (8. März 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Da gibt es so einige Strecken!
> Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder auf Tour. Wer möchte kann sich noch dranhängen!


 ach vermt da habe ich Prüfung wäre gerne mitgegkommen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. März 2011)

ich war heute wieder fahren, war super, geiles Wetter und kaum was los


----------



## nrgmac (8. März 2011)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> ach vermt da habe ich Prüfung wäre gerne mitgegkommen



Saison fängt doch gerade erst so richtig an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

pffff - saison - durchfahren is angesagt ...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. März 2011)

Saison gibts ned

Richtige [email protected]


----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

@spirit : .... war doch noch nicht in büdesheim , gucken , ob die trails  frei sind ... hat mich immer woanders hinverschlagen . hol`s aber die tage mal nach ...


----------



## -ToM- (9. März 2011)

nabend,
ist ja der wahnsinn der thread blüt ja fast schneller auf als unser frühling :>

dann muss ich mich doch mal zu wort melden, komme aus schöneck also aus dem herzen der wetterau.
ich frage mich ob hier über schöneck büdesheim gesprochen wird, da gibts doch nischt gescheites, zumindest nichts was den namen trail verdient hätte oder ist mir was entgangen? 
@nrgmac
den winterstein besuche ich auch sehr oft, ist einfach schön ruhig, nicht so ein massentourismus *hail to the winterstein*
und am sonntag wollte ich eh wieder hin, also wenn ihr noch einen mehr verantworten könnt dann lasst mich wissen wann und wo ihr euch treffen wollt.
nun das wichtigste zu meiner person, ich bin ü30 und ansich recht pflegeleicht saue mich aber gelegentlich ganz schön ein 

gruß thomas


----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2011)

Hi Tom,

gehört Büdesheim nicht zu MKK (meine kleinen Käffer), von wegen Wetterau.

zuweilen radel ich auch mal bei euch durch den Wald, nun da gibt es so ein paar Wege die Trail Charakter haben.

Wenn Du wieder mal in Richtung Winterstein radels, sag einfach bescheid, dann komm ich mit.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)

büdesheim gehört zur wetterau- ganz definitiv 
@tom : ich kann es nicht beschreiben , wie man hinkommt(is recht kompliziert) - komme von karben - aber es hat definitiv den namen trail verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (10. März 2011)

-ToM- schrieb:


> @nrgmac
> den winterstein besuche ich auch sehr oft, ist einfach schön ruhig, nicht so ein massentourismus *hail to the winterstein*
> und am sonntag wollte ich eh wieder hin, also wenn ihr noch einen mehr verantworten könnt dann lasst mich wissen wann und wo ihr euch treffen wollt.
> nun das wichtigste zu meiner person, ich bin ü30 und ansich recht pflegeleicht saue mich aber gelegentlich ganz schön ein
> ...



Ü30 bin ich auch schon etwas länger und die Nummer mit dem Einsauen beherrsche ich ebenfalls hervorragend  

Am Sonntag könnte man sich z.B. am Waldhaus in Nauheim oder an der Autobahnbrücke in Ockstadt treffen. Bezüglich Uhrzeit würde ich in Richtung 10 oder 11 tendieren.

@ALL
Saison läuft natürlich immer, aber im Sommer eben ein wenig mehr....
Und ja, Büdesheim gehört wirklich noch zur Wetterau. Zonenrandgebiet quasi...


----------



## -ToM- (10. März 2011)

Nagut dann wohne ich eben im randgebiet von der wetterau, aber egal den winterstein scheinen wir ja alle recht gut zu kennen.
@blutbuche: ich sehe schon dann müssen wir uns irgendwann mal treffen, ich komme ich regelfall von büdesheim.

@speedskater: im moment tendiere ich eher dazu das bike ins auto zu werfen nach rosbach zu fahren und dann erst aufs bike zu steigen
denke aber das lässt sich bestimmt mal einrichten, zumal ich nächste woche urlaub habe :> 

@nrgmac: also mit 10 tue ich mir sehr schwer, arbeite immer spätschicht, sprich ich bin langschläfer. 11 uhr geht gerade so, muss halt schauen wie ich am schnellsten dahin finde, ohne navi find ich nix 
oder oben treffen, ginge ja auch, kühkopfhütte oder holzturm? die find ich auch ohne 
auf 10 uhr rosbach lasse ich mich im notfall auch noch ein


@all
hab ich erwähnt das ich bis letzte saison nur mit hardtails unterwegs war?
seit 15. januar hab ich endlich ein fully, bin also ein glücklicher frischling :>
habe eingesehen das ich zu alt für die sch... bin, ist einfach nur genial wie erholt und entspannt man unten ankommt wenn man ein brauchbares fahrwerk unterm hinter hat.
keine schulter/rückenschmerzen,keine tauben hände, nichts alles ganz entspannt 
nächste woche angeblich 17° und ich hab urlaub, das wird sehr bike intensiv, ich freu mich :>


----------



## Stinkyfan (11. März 2011)

So 13.03. klingt gut da währe ich auch dabei. Aber 10 Uhr ??? mir währe 11-12 Uhr treffen lieber. Ort währe mir egal. Autobahnparkplatz Ockstadt oder oben am Forsthaus.


----------



## -ToM- (11. März 2011)

also 12 uhr forsthaus klingt für mich super.
nur um ganz sicher zu gehen, ihr meint das forsthaus was auf ca. halben weg zur kuhkopfhütte ist, richtig?

gruß thomas


----------



## nrgmac (12. März 2011)

Ich denke, er meint das Nauheimer Forsthaus ,,Winterstein".
12 Uhr ist doch eine sehr gute Uhrzeit, da dieses Wochenende ein großer Wander-Event rund um den Winterstein stattfindet. Da liegt das Konfliktpotenzial vor Ende der Veranstaltung (offizielles Ende am Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr) schon extrem hoch.....
Egal! Würde aber alternativ noch den Treffpunkt Tannenhof (am Fuß des Winterstein, Anfahrt über BAB5, AS Ober-Mörlen oder B275, Bad Nauheim möglich) vorschlagen. Dann bleibt zumindest noch eine weitere Möglichkeit zum DH und kein abruptes Ende auf dem Berg.


----------



## nrgmac (13. März 2011)

Soviel zum Thema: ,,Treffen um 12.00 Uhr"

Keiner da und demnach umsonst eine Viertelstunde rumgestanden.


----------



## -ToM- (13. März 2011)

sry nrgmac,

ich mache es wieder gut beim nächsten mal, dann ist hoffentlich auch klar wo der Treffpunkt ist 

Hast du zufällig ne Anschrift vom Tannenhof, dann könnte ich mein Navi schon mal anlerenen ^^

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## trailjo (13. März 2011)

Tannenhof: 50°21'5.57"N,   8°41'25.72"E

Btw: War ein geiler Tag heute. Wir sind um 9 Uhr in Friedberg gestartet und über Ockstadt und Köppern zur Gickelsburg gefahren unter Mitnahme aller verfügbaren Trails. Rückweg über andere Strecke, aber wieder via Köppern. Ankunft 13 Uhr in Friedberg. Das Beste: Kein Bike zu Waschen, abstauben hat gereicht! 

Kontakt unter: http://www.rund-um-den-winterstein.de/MTB.html 
Einsteigertour Samstags 14:00, Große Tour Sonntags 9:00


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

...büdesheimer trail impressionen ...


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

...und mehr .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (15. März 2011)

Nett, in welchem Wäldchen steckt der denn? Richtung Schöneck oder Richtung Karben?


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

...richtung karben


----------



## -ToM- (18. März 2011)

einiges davon kommt mir bekannt vor, allerdings ist das was ich meine in kilanstädten / büdesheim.
vielleicht kann ich mich ja bei euch mal dran hängen das eine oder andere scheint mir unbekannt zu sein.

gruß thomas


----------



## Hathunter (23. März 2011)

GPS Daten haste nicht zufällig davon?? ;-)


----------



## blutbuche (24. März 2011)

nee, .....


----------



## -ToM- (25. März 2011)

Moin,

wann gibst denn nun mal eine Führung durch den Karbener / Schönecker Wald? 
Samstag Mittag hätte ich noch was frei, Sonntag ruft wieder der Taunus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## blutbuche (25. März 2011)

..... da bin ich auf ´ner hochzeit  eingeladen .....


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (25. März 2011)

unsere Tour steht auch noch aus

macht mir immer mehr Lust auf die Strecke mit deinen Bildern

Sa is bei mir denk ich mal Taunus angesagt, so kucken wir mal


----------



## Nukem49 (26. März 2011)

Würd mich dann bei der Tour mit SpiritOfAmerica gerne dranhängen wenns niemand stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (26. März 2011)

für heute mittag wars dranhängen bissi spät


----------



## trailjo (5. April 2011)

Nettes Video von der CTF in Rodheim am 16.02.2011. Biken mal gemütlich.






Lustigerweise wurde das Forsthaus Winterstein in die Schutzhütte im Rosbacher Wald verlegt.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. April 2011)

das ein oder andere gesicht kenne ich sogar...


----------



## nrgmac (7. April 2011)

Nicht nur das Gesicht - auch den Namen dazu!

Zielgruppe scheint hier ganz deutlich bei 45+ zu liegen...
Würde das auch nicht gerade als Mountainbiken bezeichnen, aber schön wenn es Spaß macht! Bin dann evtl. in 10-20 Jahren auch mal dabei


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

...hmmm , eher "family tour" mit x- beliebigem rad  , immers schön die starsse lang - mit mtb fahren relativ wenig gemein .. mir wär´s zu öde . das einzig nette : der schlamm


----------



## trailjo (9. April 2011)

Mir wär's auf Dauer auch zu langweilig, aber zweimal im Jahr im großen Pulk sowas mitzurollen ist ganz lustig. Man kann eben auch mal Einsteiger mitnehmen. Aber danach muss immer ganz schnell wieder eine Trailrunde auf's Programm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. April 2011)

ohne Trail geht gar ned, aber schönes ü 50 Video


----------



## nrgmac (14. April 2011)

Kannst ja mal eine Ü40-Tour mit Shandro oder Hans (now way) Rey fahren


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

kein Thema, da ich nebenbei auch MTB Marathons fahre sollte das gehn


----------



## goncha (18. April 2011)

freue mich über so viel "Enthusiasmus"


----------



## nrgmac (18. April 2011)

Optimismus trifft es wohl eher


----------



## floggel (18. April 2011)

Hathunter schrieb:


> GPS Daten haste nicht zufällig davon?? ;-)



Auf Openstreetmap dürftest du so ziemlich alle Trails in Büdesheim und weiterer Umgebung finden. Würde mich überraschen, wenn ich etwas übersehen habe . Muss dann aber jemand anderes nachtragen, wohne nicht mehr dort...


----------



## nrgmac (18. April 2011)

Besser beim Ableger: http://www.opencyclemap.org/ 
"Büdesheim, Wetteraukreis" suchen und sich freuen....

@Spirit
Was hast Du da all fürn Gedöns am Lenker und Vorbau rumzappeln??? 
Garmin, HFM und Tacho??? Für was????


----------



## trailjo (19. April 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Besser beim Ableger: http://www.opencyclemap.org/



Wieso, sind doch die gleichen Grunddaten, nur ein anderes Rendering und vollgemüllt mit Radwegbezeichnungen? Ok, ein Vorteil sind die Höhenlinien.

Aber wenn ein hübsches Rendering, dann hikebikemap.de. Da kann man Trails am besten erkennen. Das nutze ich auch unterwegs.


----------



## nrgmac (19. April 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Ok, ein Vorteil sind die Höhenlinien.



RISCHTISCH!!!!! 

Sind auch gut mit [email protected] zu nutzen.... Schickes Design nutzt leider im Gelände recht wenig. Hier im Flachland mag das noch gehen, aber im alpinen Bereich???? Mal kurz falsch abgebogen und schon sind mal 500 hm mehr auf dem Programm! Stehe da dann doch mehr auf gerenderte topographische Karten mit Höhenlinien.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (19. April 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Besser beim Ableger: http://www.opencyclemap.org/
> "Büdesheim, Wetteraukreis" suchen und sich freuen....
> 
> @Spirit
> ...




Strecke aufzeichnen, Höhenmeterauswertung, Pulsmessung für Trainingsaufzeichnungen und Tacho halt joa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (20. April 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> ... Stehe da dann doch mehr auf gerenderte topographische Karten mit Höhenlinien.



Momentan ziehe ich hikebikemap der opencyclemap vor, weil dort nicht so viel Gekrakel in der Geländerdarstellung (Wald z.b.) ist, und die Waldwege/Trails gut sichtbare schwarze Linien sind. 
Aber hikebikemap mit Höhenlinien wäre das Nonplusultra für [email protected]!


----------



## nrgmac (23. April 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> Strecke aufzeichnen, Höhenmeterauswertung, Pulsmessung für Trainingsaufzeichnungen und Tacho halt joa



Rette die Statistik!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (23. April 2011)

genauso ist es

aber hab den kram nich immerdabei


----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2011)

Wann bist Du mal wieder in der Gegend??


----------



## Speedskater (7. Mai 2011)

Ich werde Morgen bissel im Taunus rumradeln. 
Start um 11:00 Uhr bei mir und kurz nach 12:00 Uhr bin ich dann an der Saalburg.

Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, einfach eine Mail schicken.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wann bist Du mal wieder in der Gegend??



meinteste mich?

dieses We war ich Motorrad fahren


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

...nur mal hallo sagen !!!  schöne woche , euch !


----------



## nrgmac (9. Mai 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> meinteste mich?
> 
> dieses We war ich Motorrad fahren



Jop Du warst gemeint!
War aufgrund der Hitze auch nur mit der CBR unterwegs 

Drehe aber heute gegen 18.00 Uhr eine kleine AM/Enduro-Runde rund um den Winterstein. Wer möchte, kann mich noch bis ca. 17.45 erreichen.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Mai 2011)

mo mi und fr kann ich ned, da geh ich ins fitnessstudio, morgen fahr ich mim bike an die arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

ich auch


----------



## nrgmac (23. Mai 2011)

Am Johannisberg war heute der Bagger unterwegs. Alles platt


----------



## Nukem49 (24. Mai 2011)

Das hatte die Stadt 2010 schonmal gemacht. Anfang 2011 wurde dann wieder viel aufgebaut. Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mich grad mal bei den Jungs bedanken die dort immer wieder aufs neue im Dreck wühlen und was auf die Beine stellen!


----------



## nrgmac (24. Mai 2011)

Nur waren die Bauwerke im Jahr 2010 ungleich größer und standen teilweise sehr ungünstig. Diesmal war alles sehr überschaubar und hat (fast) niemand gestört. Ob es evtl. schon wieder an der Nordic Stelzbock Aktion im gleichen Gebiet am Wochenende gelegen hat? Langsam nervt es! Es gibt inzwischen Strecken für jede Interessengemeinschaft im Nauheimer Forst. Walking, Fitness, Pony,... Aber eine Strecke für die Biker gibt es nicht und soll es auch nicht geben. Zum :kotz:

RETTET DEN WALD! ESST MEHR NORDIC WALKER!

P.S.: Auch meinen Dank an die Bastelfraktion!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. Mai 2011)

andere Gegenden stellen Bikern Strecken zur Verfügung. Warum geht das nicht bei uns?

Grummel


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2011)

andere gegenden stellen bikern gar nichts zur verfügung... meistens sind es die biker, die sich organisieren und irgendwann damit erfolg haben. falls du den flowtrail in stromberg meinst, auch da ging der zusage durch die bm ein langer weg voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (24. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Nur waren die Bauwerke im Jahr 2010 ungleich größer und standen teilweise sehr ungünstig. Diesmal war alles sehr überschaubar und hat (fast) niemand gestört. Ob es evtl. schon wieder an der Nordic Stelzbock Aktion im gleichen Gebiet am Wochenende gelegen hat? Langsam nervt es! Es gibt inzwischen Strecken für jede Interessengemeinschaft im Nauheimer Forst. Walking, Fitness, Pony,... Aber eine Strecke für die Biker gibt es nicht und soll es auch nicht geben. Zum


 
Das unterschreib ich dir!
Die neuen "Bauwerke" haben wirklich niemand gestört und waren so dezent gebaut, dass man sie als Stadt auch mal wohlwollend hätte übersehen können.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. Mai 2011)

http://www.schwarzwald-netz.com/173...izielle-Karten-Mountainbiker-Schwarzwald.html

der Schwarzwald krieg es auch hin...


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2011)

ähem, im schwarzwalf herrscht unter anderem die 2-m-regel und nicht immer ist das, was als mtb-strecke ausgewiesen wird das papier wert auf dem diese info gedruckt wird.

evtl ganz interessant dabei: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=346&Itemid=176

@nukem: die stadt kriegt das nicht hin, weil das nicht die angelegenheit der stadt ist. das waldstück gehört nicht der stadt, sondern hessen forst. hessen forst ist auch für den zustand der wege verantwortlich. vermutlich also auch für den abriss.


----------



## nrgmac (24. Mai 2011)

Auch ähm....

Der Johannisberg ist Eigentum der Stadt Bad Nauheim. Allerdings ist er auch ein Bodendenkmal nach dem Hess. Denkmalschutzgesetz. Und selbst wenn der bewaldete Teil dem Hessen-Forst unterstellt ist, dann hat die Stadt ein Interesse daran zu haben! Ich bin Bürger der Stadt und habe das *Anliegen*, diesen zugehörigen Wald entsprechend zu nutzen!
Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt der ,, Hausberg" sein, aber eine Legalisierung einer einzigen Strecke sollte doch auch in diesem (nicht gerade kleinen) Waldgebiet möglich sein? So langsam denke ich echt über eine Konvertierung zu einer anderen Glaubensrichtung nach um danach im Namen von A..... oder sonst einem Kasper Besitzansprüche zu stellen! Dann kann ich ganz laut die Randgruppendiskriminierung in die Welt schreien!  

Die 2 m-Regel in der Pfalz ist ein hinlänglich bekanntes Problem, zumal immer noch nicht klar ist, wie die 2m überhaupt gemessen werden


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2011)

nochmal ähm... die bauwerke standen aber in dem teil, der nicht der stadt gehört. der stadt gilt ein interesse: den hier verkehrenden kurgästen eine schnelle rekonvaleszenz  (oder lieber nicht, denn dann bleiben sie länger) zu ermöglichen. das wäre zumindest ein punkt, der in den augen der stadt gegen radsport spricht.

wenn ihr wirklich aktiv werden wollt, dann schreibt die zuständigen stellen doch an, zum bsp. der fachbereich jugend, soziales und sport: http://bad-nauheim.de/sport/fachdienst-sport.html

zudem könnt ihr dem zuständigen förster eine mail schreiben, der leitet diese auch weiter, denn es nervt ihn, ständig bauwerke abreissen zu müssen (das wort müssen ist hier nicht übertrieben): Juergen (punkt) Krause (at) forst (punkt) hessen (punkt) de.


ps: es sollte natürlich jeder eine mail schreiben, den die situation nervt. wenn das immer nur die gleichen nasen sind, wird es unglaubwürdig.

pss: das land hessen hat ganz massiv etwas dagegen in den wäldern mtb-strecken zu bauen. eine entwicklung die sich immer deutlicher abzeichnet, wenn man die vorgänge am feldberg, am dünsberg und auch hier bei uns beobachtet. eine legale strecke wird es auch am winterstein in absehbarer zeit nicht geben.


----------



## nrgmac (24. Mai 2011)

und noch ein äähhhmmmmm.....

Wie sieht es mal mit einer Unterschriftenliste aus? Emails sind leider  nicht wirklich anerkannt (könnten alle vom selben Absender stammen), meist auch anonym und verschwinden somit im virtuellen Papierkorb. 

Wenn es genug Leute gibt, die ein wirkliches Interesse bei der Stadt  bzw. in diesem Fall beim Kreis/Forst bekunden, dann muss die entsprechende  politische Stelle reagieren! Will jetzt nicht gleich zu einem Bürgerbegehren aufrufen, aber mehrere Seiten Papier mit Unterschriften darauf haben (bis jetzt zumindest) immer zum Nachdenken angeregt. 

Das größte Problem stellt bei einer offiziellen Streckenerrichtung wohl wieder mal die Kosten- und Haftungsfrage.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> und noch ein äähhhmmmmm.....
> 
> Wie sieht es mal mit einer Unterschriftenliste aus? Emails sind leider  nicht wirklich anerkannt (könnten alle vom selben Absender stammen), meist auch anonym und verschwinden somit im virtuellen Papierkorb.
> 
> ...




ich wäre dabei!
Grüße R5


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2011)

die kosten- und haftungsfrage stünde erst dann im raum, wenn einer dem begehren nachgeben würde. die kosten kann man gering halten, die haftung absichern. mit einer unterschriftenliste wirst du das regierungspräsidium nicht überzeugen. forst und stadt zu überzeugen halte ich da für einfacher, bzw. hat man dort den bedarf bereits erkannt, es gab auch schon gespräche, mehr ist allerdings noch nicht passiert, also wird das spielchen im stadtwald noch ein bisschen so weitergehen.


----------



## nrgmac (24. Mai 2011)

Hat ja auch sein Gutes:

Die alten ,,Bauwerke" werden schließlich irgendwann langweilig! 

Also: Platz für Neues


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2011)

genau, es soll bloss keiner auf die idee kommen, sich vom fahren abhalten zu lassen. es gab in der letzten zeit wohl einige beschwerden (wie immer, sobald das wetter gut wird). scheiss drauf. ich finde, der table sollte wieder aufgebaut werden, diesmal aber richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (24. Mai 2011)

Rischtisch! Höher, schneller, weiter......


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2011)

länger zumindest, so dass man nicht immer dahinter landet...


----------



## trailjo (26. Mai 2011)

Vorgestern hat sich ein Bekannter auf dem Trail vom Forsthaus Winterstein zum Tannenhof runter einen Dachdeckernagel eingefangen. Es ist also mal wieder Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2011)

nagel schnappen und ab zur polizei damit. es gibt bereits ein aktenzeichen und je mehr fälle dokumentiert werden desto besser.


----------



## nrgmac (26. Mai 2011)

Nur erwischen werden sie den Nagel-Depp deshalb auch nicht.....


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2011)

warten wirs mal ab, evtl. eben doch...


----------



## LuckZero (26. Mai 2011)

Nägel gab es schon immer, auf dem Nagelstein. Früher waren Offroader und Endurofahrer das Feindbild, jetzt sind die Biker dran


----------



## Met87 (29. Mai 2011)

Gestern am Winterstein gewesen.

Der schönste Trail runter Richtung Langenhain/Ziegenberg wurde unbefahrbar verwüstet. Bäume liegen kreuz und quer, sind teilweiße absichtlich als Barriere aufgebaut und machen das runter fahren unmöglich.

Ein Aufräumen wird ohne Waldgeräte vorerst auch nicht möglich sein.

Habe mich gestern so aufgeregt! Wieso wird dieser wunderschöne Trail absichtlich so verwüstet???


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2011)

...meinst du den limes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich meine den Ziegenbergtrail. 

Die oberen beiden Teilstücke waren nicht fahrbar


----------



## nrgmac (29. Mai 2011)

Kein Wunder....

Da sind schon wieder mehrfach die Jungs mit Motor unterwegs gewesen. 
Überall Spuren auf den Hauptwegen (Driften auf den Wanderwegen ist schon ein geiles Hobby) und seitlich die Abhänge hoch und runter. 
Danke dafür!

Und nach wie vor ist das ein Weltkulturerbe!


----------



## yoobee (30. Mai 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> es gab in der letzten zeit wohl einige beschwerden (wie immer, sobald das wetter gut wird). scheiss drauf. ich finde, der table sollte wieder aufgebaut werden, diesmal aber richtig.



Oh, hier ist ja noch'n Fred zu dem Thema 

Es reichen leider wenige Leute auf beiden Seiten, für "Verstimmungen" zu sorgen. Ich hab schon einige Leute auf'm Trail getroffen und nie Probleme gehabt, im Gegenteil. OK, ich bremse auch und mache Platz...

Was das Bauen angeht - Jungs, weiter so! Vielleicht mal etwas Stahlbeton nehmen


----------



## nrgmac (30. Mai 2011)

yoobee schrieb:


> Es reichen leider wenige Leute auf beiden Seiten, für "Verstimmungen" zu sorgen.



Leider leiden alle unter diesen paar Vollpfosten!


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

ja , leider ... wollte den trail auch abfahren und hab ´mich tiersich geärgert , dass alles mit ästen und bäumen voll lag ... als ich das bild gemacht hab - von karben aus - war ich noch guter dinge ... grummel ...


----------



## Karlo181 (2. Juni 2011)

Wir sind auch aus der Wetterau - mehr so Ecke Bad Vilbel  

@blutbuche
Wo sind denn nun diese schönen trails? 
Ich schätze zwischen Kilianstädten und Büdesheim, oder?

Gruß
Karlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawe (3. Juni 2011)

Hi, 
ich komme auch aus der Wetterau (Karben) 
Mich würde auch interessieren wo man denn diese von Blutbuche fotografierten Trails findet .

@Blutbuche:
  Du meintest doch den Wald hier:




oder etwa nicht 

Genauere Beschreibung auch gerne per PN 
lg Kawe


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2011)

@karlo : ja , genau


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juni 2011)

@Kawe, ich wohne auch in Karben, wenn Du Lust hast kann ich dir mal die Trails zeigen, aber meistens bin ich im Taunus unterwegs.


----------



## kawe (3. Juni 2011)

@Blutbuche


blutbuche schrieb:


> ...richtung karben


----------



## Met87 (14. Juni 2011)

Also komme gerade vom Ziegenbergtrail. Er ist wieder befahrbar. Man muss zwei mal das Bike über einen Baum heben, ansonsten kann man ihn flüssig fahren...

Einfach zu geil das Stück!!


----------



## DeStorch (20. Juni 2011)

Gude!
ich komme aus altenstadt, interessiere mich fürs freeriden und grabe hier die umgebung etwas um


----------



## Tobstar09 (20. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich so den Eindruck, dass hier niemand aus der südlichen Wetterau (Butzbach und Umgebung) am Start ist.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Juni 2011)

Tobstar09 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich so den Eindruck, dass hier niemand aus der südlichen Wetterau (Butzbach und Umgebung) am Start ist.



komme aus O-Mö und arbeite in Butzbach. Fahre aber lieber den Johannisberg/Winterstein hoch als die Butzbacher Gegend


----------



## Met87 (20. Juni 2011)

Bin auch Butzbacher.

Fahre immer mal Hausberg, Hubertus , Cleeberg etc.

Aber in letzter Zeit zieht es mich mehr in Richtung Winterstein.. einfach das schönere Gebiet


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Juni 2011)

Met87 schrieb:


> Bin auch Butzbacher.
> 
> Fahre immer mal Hausberg, Hubertus , Cleeberg etc.
> 
> Aber in letzter Zeit zieht es mich mehr in Richtung Winterstein.. einfach das schönere Gebiet



sehe ich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar09 (20. Juni 2011)

Also doch. Es gibt sie.

Winterstein fahre ich auch, aber eher seltener, weil ich alleine einfach kein Bock hab von Butzbach alleine rüber zu eiern. Mein Kollege, der ab und an mit mir auf Tour geht, hat leider nicht soviel Zeit. Alleine fahr ich meist nur eine Hausberg-Runde. Bin jetzt auch nicht so schnellste bergauf.


----------



## cokee (5. Juli 2011)

Tobstar09 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich so den Eindruck, dass hier niemand aus der südlichen Wetterau (Butzbach und Umgebung) am Start ist.



So hier ist noch einer. Wohne seit fast einem Jahr in Butzbach und habe bisher auch nur Hausberg und Umgebung unsicher gemacht. Würde aber auch gerne die Tour mal etwas weitläufiger gestalten.

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von den Butzbachern mal Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde oder am WE was größeres ???

LG
cokee


----------



## Tobstar09 (13. Juli 2011)

cokee schrieb:


> So hier ist noch einer. Wohne seit fast einem Jahr in Butzbach und habe bisher auch nur Hausberg und Umgebung unsicher gemacht. Würde aber auch gerne die Tour mal etwas weitläufiger gestalten.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von den Butzbachern mal Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde oder am WE was größeres ???
> 
> ...



Hey ho!

Ja astrein. Bin am Samstag erst ausm Urlaub gekommen. Hab jetzt 14 Tage nix mehr gemacht, von daher bin ich nicht besonders fit. Aber wenn das Wetter wieder einigermaßen stabil ist, können wir mal ne Runde in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## frim (27. Juli 2011)

Komme aus Niddatal Ilbenstadt.. quasi Flachland, also immer mit dem Auto zum Biken unterwegs


----------



## DeStorch (27. Juli 2011)

ai gude wie!?


----------



## nrgmac (27. Juli 2011)

Ei, am besten gut!


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (27. Juli 2011)

Tobstar09 schrieb:


> Hey ho!
> 
> Ja astrein. Bin am Samstag erst ausm Urlaub gekommen. Hab jetzt 14 Tage nix mehr gemacht, von daher bin ich nicht besonders fit. Aber wenn das Wetter wieder einigermaßen stabil ist, können wir mal ne Runde in Angriff nehmen.



ich würd mich ggf. auch anschließen, sofern man mich dabei haben will 

aber die nächsten tage wirds wohl leider nix werden, hab mir heut den rücken verrenkt :/

werde morgen vormittag aber ne kleine proberunde machen, mal schauen...


edit:
so, versuch vorzeitig abgebrochen. ich bekomme den bock noch nicht mal aus dem keller


----------



## Chaos-Drum (5. August 2011)

*Hi Leute,*

ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass es hier einen solchen Thread gibt !!!

Ich bin schon länger hier im Forum registriert, habe mich aber nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt, da ich erst seit diesem Jahr richtig aktiv mit meinen Kumpels am biken bin.

Also um aufm Punkt zu kommen, ich komme aus Niddatal Stadtteil Assenheim. Insgesamt sind wir hier 3-4 Leute ausm Kaafff, einer kommt noch aus Bruchenbrücken (Friedberg). Wir fahren hier oft in der Gegend rum, suchen unseren Spaß auf Touren z.B. durchn Wald (hier in der Gegend, Winterstein etc.). 

*Natürlich sind wir für neue Biker immer offen, und würden auch mal sehr gerne in einer größeren Gruppe ne kleine oder auch ne größere Tour starten  Also wer von euch kommt aus unserer Gegend und hat Lust mal ne Runde mitzufahren? Wir würden uns sehr über neue Biker freuen *

Schöne Grüße aus der Wetterau 

Sascha


----------



## nrgmac (10. August 2011)

Gibt sogar einen Fred ,,Rund um den Winterstein" 
SuFu wirkt manchmal Wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinghaan (3. November 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus Altenstadt


Hinghaan


ps:bin gerade auf Klamottensuche für den Winter,was gibt es außer Hibike hier in der Gegend wo man mal vorstellig werden könnte?


----------



## trailjo (3. November 2011)

Bikemax in Rosbach.
In Friedberg evtl. Mensinger, weiß nicht was der an Klamotten hat, die anderen kann man vergessen.


----------



## Nukem49 (3. November 2011)

Es gibt beim Globus noch nen neuen Laden der heißt glaub ich Rückenwind. Kann allerdings nicht sagen wie der is. Ich kauf mein Kram meistens online, es sei denn es brennt.


----------



## Chaos-Drum (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

also Hibike ganz klar  super Shop! Allerdings bissi weit zu fahren. Bikemax, wäre dann noch in Rosbach. Hat auch soweit ich weiß Klamoten da, allerdings kauf ich nicht da ein, is mir einfach zu teuer!

Dann gibts den Rückwind in Friedberg. Kann man generell vergessen. Leute die da ihr Bike zur Reparatur hinbringen können auch eigentlich sich gleich dort ein neues mitnehmen. Unverschämte Preise !!! Hab selber die Erfahrung machen müssen und bin wieder die Tür raus, abgesehen davon hat der Vogel absolut keine Ahnung. Hydraulische Scheibenbremse entlüften vorne und hinten um die 90Euro !!! Glaube es hackt, mach auch gerne weiterhin den Laden schlecht, weil der absolut keinen Schimmer hat. Wollen gar nicht über die Bike-Marken sprechen die er da hat ....

Fahrradladen Mensinger, habe ich mein Bike reparieren lassen. Absolute 1A Reparatur, die Herren im Laden haben sehr sehr viel Fachwissen  Die wissen einfach was sie machen (und man bekommt keinen Scheiß erzählt, wie bei anderen in Friedberg)!! Faire Preis wo man die Leute nicht unnötig über den Tisch zieht. Im Gegenteil, man spart sogar noch Geld bei Ihnen. Bin seit dem immer wieder mitm Bike da, wenn was nicht stimmt. Klamoten haben die eher weniger da, aber notfalls einfach mal nachfragen, weil die ziehen bald von Friedberg nach Bad Nauheim in einen größeren Laden.

Fahhradladen König beim Arbeitsamt in der Straße ist soooo lalalala. Hab ich mir mal ne Radlerhose gekauft aber mehr auch nicht. Für Reparaturen absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Preise ähnlich wie Rückwind und vom Service sprechen wir lieber nicht.
_*
Also Fazit:*_

Von Niddatal sind zu Hibike ca. 35Min. mitm Auto. Ich würde mir den Weg machen, um Bikeklamoten dort zu kaufen, man bekommt einfach recht viel dort! Notfalls mal vorher im Internet schauen was so da ist, damit der Weg nicht umsonst ist.

Mensinger Fahhradladen in Friedberg Industriegebiert Süd. TOP, wirklich TOP Reparaturen, super Service für wirklich wenig Geld !!! Die gehen wirklich noch auf die Kundschaft zu und reparieren mit Herzblut die Bikes. Selbst erlebt ...

Fahrradladen König & Rückenwind in Friedberg kann man total ignorieren! Absolut unbrauchbar. Abzocke pur, überteuerte Preise, Service keine Spur, aber anscheind haben sie genug dumme Kundschaft die dort hinrennen !!!! Der Klotz, an Halle, hat nämlich mehrere tausend Euro gekostet. Und dann haben sie am Außenschild noch Rechtschreibfehler drin. Achja ... 

http://www.fahrradladen-rueckenwind.de/

Bikemax in Rosbach, sehr guter Laden! Allerdings für meine Verhältnise sehr teuer. Um Kleinteile zu holen, mal in Ordnung aber mehr auch nicht. Service ist soweit sehr gut vorort.


Meine persönliche Einstellung, fahr zu Hibike  notfall bestell bei denne im Netz.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Chaos-Drum (3. November 2011)

Wer kommt jetzt alles aus der Umgebung Friedberg ?

Würde gerne mal mit Leuten ne Runde biken gehen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## goncha (3. November 2011)

Chaos-Drum schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt alles aus der Umgebung Friedberg ?
> 
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (3. November 2011)

Bin auch aus der Gegend und fahre derzeit zumeist am Wochenende im Wintersteingebiet umher (AM/ED). Einen Trail mit 40 km Länge findet man hier nicht, aber sehr viele Kleine, die zusammen auch auf diese Länge kommen... 
Evtl. mal eine Runde am Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Hinghaan (3. November 2011)

ooohhhh,auch wieder fahren will,aber ich hab noch keine Klamotten zu 
Ich bin auch eher der Tourenfahrer aber ein bisschen Spass darf ruhig dabei sein 

Nochmal wegen Klamotten ,mir ist es nicht zu weit zu Hibike,sondern die haben nicht was ich möchte (lange Radhose mit Windstopper und kein reines schwarz)

Wenn is in Gießen Frankfurt oder so einen Laden gibt mit großer Auswahl ???

Hibike 
Bikemax Rosbach
Stadler Frankfurt
Sporthaus Kaps Solms


----------



## yoobee (3. November 2011)

Sorry? Große Auswahl? Wie wär es denn mal, im Web zu suchen? Lass Dir 3 bis 11 Hosen schicken, den Rest schickste halt zurück


----------



## Hinghaan (3. November 2011)

ich hab bis Montag Urlaub !!!


----------



## nrgmac (3. November 2011)

Dann ab auf´s Bike....für ne lange Hose ist es noch viel zu warm


----------



## Speedskater (3. November 2011)

Chaos-Drum schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt alles aus der Umgebung Friedberg ?
> 
> Würde gerne mal mit Leuten ne Runde biken gehen.
> 
> ...




Ich wohne in Karben und am WE radel ich in den Taunus (Feldberg, Altkönig und über Trails abwärts) oder mit der Hanauer Truppe Richtung Spessart (Hahnenkamm).
Wenn Du mitradeln möchtest einfach melden.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. November 2011)

Chaos-Drum schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt alles aus der Umgebung Friedberg ?
> 
> Würde gerne mal mit Leuten ne Runde biken gehen.
> 
> ...



ich wohne direkt in FB  müsste mal dringend auch wieder aufs Bike


----------



## goncha (4. November 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Bin auch aus der Gegend und fahre derzeit zumeist am Wochenende im Wintersteingebiet umher (AM/ED). Einen Trail mit 40 km Länge findet man hier nicht, aber sehr viele Kleine, die zusammen auch auf diese Länge kommen...
> Evtl. mal eine Runde am Samstag oder Sonntag?


 
SA oder SO zu fahren sollte von meiner Seite aus kein Problem sein.
Möchte noch etwas abklären, und würde mich bei dir per PN melden.


----------



## WODAN (4. November 2011)

Bitte alle fleißig abstimmen, es geht um das Bikepark Projekt im Taunus

http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html

  Danke!


----------



## yoobee (4. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bitte alle fleißig abstimmen



Mit "Ja" natürlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (4. November 2011)




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. November 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


>


ebenso


----------



## DeStorch (4. Januar 2012)

hallo...
wen es interessiert und wer von euch bei facebook ist sollte sich mal folgenden link anschauen!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/167168086700050/

mfg DeStorch


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Januar 2012)

DeStorch schrieb:


> hallo...
> wen es interessiert und wer von euch bei facebook ist sollte sich mal folgenden link anschauen!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/167168086700050/
> ...




cool! Danke schön!


----------



## WODAN (4. Januar 2012)

Oder diese FB Gruppe:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/120773227952598/


----------



## DeStorch (4. Januar 2012)

@wodan
in meiner oben genannten gruppe geht es um die initiative bikepark im vogelsberg...
hab mich mal bei euch angeschlossen


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Januar 2012)

für die wedderauer sind beide gruppen interessant... reinhaun!


----------



## Nukem49 (5. Januar 2012)

Die Firma dankt!


----------



## Stinkyfan (13. Juli 2012)

Da ich Doppelposts auch hasse hier nur der Verweis auf mein Posting im anderen Fred-
Hoffe das ist OK
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9690259&postcount=1614
Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (13. Juli 2012)

Gute Idee das! Willst du die Fallensteller Karte irgendwo veröffentlichen?
Wäre bestimmt hilfreich, ggf. auch für die Dingfestmachung des/der Übeltäter.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Stinkyfan (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo, die genaue Endverwendung ist noch nicht geklärt. Kommt halt auf die Anzahl an. Wenn es sich aber um mehr als nur 2 oder 3 Punkte handelt die da jetzt zusammen kommen macht es natürlich Sinn die auch hier zu veröffentlichen und weiter zu Pflegen. Vielleicht lässt sich ja so ein Muster erkennen oder einfach nur einzelne Trails die immer wieder betroffen sind und Trails die nicht betroffen sind. Ich gehe da erst einmal ganz ohne allzu große Erwartungen ran. Hoffe aber einfach auf rege Beteiligung. Wenn es dann auch noch hilft den Fallensteller zu ertappen und zu überführen währe das mehr als ich bis jetzt davon erwarte.

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## calippoo (2. Dezember 2012)

Servus !

Hier hat zwar seit Monaten keiner mehr was geschrieben....
aber ich versuch es mal....

suche Leute zum Bike und komme aus Niddatal.

Grüße
Basti


----------



## elgaron (4. Dezember 2012)

Schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige Butzbacher hier bin ^.^ Fahre auch meistens in der Gegend Hausberg-Exerzierplatz, war erst einmal am Winterstein und muss das demnächst mal mehr erkunden, nachdem ich seh wie viele da unterwegs sind


----------



## Speedskater (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi Calippoo,
ich wohne in Karben und radel am WE in den Taunus oder in den Spessart.
Bergab bevorzuge ich Tails, die auch technisch anspruchsvoller sein dürfen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## calippoo (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Armin,

danke für die Antwort.

Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal bei einer Tour anschliessen.....

Bin zur Zeit leider nicht so viel mit dem Bike unterwegs aber mein Ziel für 2013 ist dies wieder zu ändern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirschii (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Wetterauer 
Bin aus dem Ortenberger Umland .
Wer kennt den ein Paar schöne AM Trails ?
oder DH ??????????????? 
Hab bis jetzt noch noch nix gefunden 
Aus Verzweiflung geht es  dieses Jahr im Sommer  nach Braunlage  mal sehen was da so geht .
Vor der eigenen Tür Biken ist halt nicht so weit weg " Home sweet Home "


----------



## DeStorch (10. März 2013)

gude.

du hast doch in ortenberg beste vorraussetzungen für ne mini dh strecke... ich komm aus altenstadt und fahre ab und an in büdingen oder aufm hometrail dh.


----------



## Kirschii (10. März 2013)

Hab die ja Ortenberg geht schon so nen mini Trail hier und da mal .
Hab letze Woche in Gedern und Gelnhaar Beruflich zu tun Gehabt .Muss mal schauen habe vom Firmen Bus aus ein Paar schöne Alte Wald und Räum Wege gesehen . Werde mal forschen und begutachten fahren .
Fahre denn Sommer im Juni mal nach Braunlage hoch und Stürze mich da mal Runter . In Büdingen gibt es auch was .....wo        denn da genau ?


----------



## DeStorch (10. März 2013)

am hain heisst da da hinten...
ist ne richtig coole strecke von den büdinger kids. 
ist ziehmlich beachtlich was die jungs dort in den wald geschaufelt haben.


----------



## DeStorch (10. März 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzOKLTHLFmA&feature=youtu.be

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAx7cssUVJY"]Nice Sunday ride in BÃ¼dingen. - YouTube[/nomedia]
*


----------



## DeStorch (11. März 2013)

kann braunlage was? warst du schonmal dort? interessiert mich auch schon ne zeit lang. wollt nach beerfelden am wochenende des ixs cups in winterberg mit der hoffnung das wenig los ist aber braunlage ist ja auch nich so weit weg. 
wenn einer infos über braunlage hat...her damit!  beerfelden soll ja nich so berühmt sein...

wer möchte kann ja mal meiner facebookgruppe beitreten  (wetterau riders)
http://www.facebook.com/groups/212615665443537/


----------



## Kirschii (11. März 2013)

War bis jetzt noch nicht in Braunlage aber wenn ich hin fahre dann für ne Woche um das ganze Trail Gelände links zu machen  . Hab mir ein paar Movies auf youtube angesehen und war auf der Website aber mehr leider noch nicht . Die Strecke in Büdingen ist mal eine reife Leistung ,  was da zusammen gehämmert und Material bewegt wurde .


----------



## Plural-Grip (12. März 2013)

Tach aus Rosbach!
Beerfelden und Braunlage sind fahrtechnisch ähnlich. Beide auf Waldboden, kein Schotter, geringes Gefälle, für Bikepark-Verhältnisse recht flowig, keine Do-or-Die Bauten und für Freeride-/DH-Einsteiger besser geeignet als viele andere Parks. Braunlage bietet allerdings deutlich längere Strecken - so viel ich weiss, die längsten in Deutschland. Beerfelden ist extrem kurz. Braunlagemacht wohl auch schon in den nächsten Wochen, nach Tauwetter, auf. In der Nähe gibt's noch Parks in Hahnenklee (nicht empfehlenswert) und Thale (?).


----------



## DeStorch (12. März 2013)

vielen dank fùr die antwort. das machts mir sehr einfach! wochenendausflug nach braunlage und nen tagesritt nach beerfelden. ist das gefälle in braunlage in etwa mit willingen vergleichbar?


----------



## Plural-Grip (12. März 2013)

Willingen ist ja auf dem Freeride komplett geschottert und gechaped - von daher nicht vergleichbar mit Braunlage und Beerfelden mit ihren Naturtrails. Willingen-DH ist wesentlich schwieriger als o.g..
Berichte mal wie's war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2013)

Moin moin,

werde Heute und/oder Morgen mal eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
Werde zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 Uhr in Karben starten.
Entweder über Saalburg oder Hohemark Richtung Feldberg radeln.
Wer mitkommen will einfach hier melden.


----------

